# Octoberfest Potluck... Need German Food ideas please!



## GrillingFool

We are attending an Octoberfest potluck soon.
There will be brautwursts and beer provided, we are 
supposed to bring a side dish...

Since it's Octoberfest, I though something "German" would
be appropriate!

But I haven't had much luck finding something that might appeal
to a crowd. Lots of kielbasa stuff and sauerkraut...

Got any ideas, suggestions or places to look?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BreezyCooking

How about a nice extra-large bowl of warm German Potato Salad?  Nothing goes better with Brats (& many other things) in my opinion.  I frequently bring a vat of a turkey-bacon version to autumn tailgates & never return home with any leftovers.


----------



## GrillingFool

It's been claimed already, according to my wife.
Turns out that tater salad, red cabbage, and some sort of cookies
have been mentioned so far.

Which stinks, because I DID find a really tasty sounding tater salad earlier.


----------



## flukx

Pretzels (the big ones, not the snack) if you can find/make them
Spätzle


----------



## BreezyCooking

Hmmm, okay.  How about doing some dumplings (potato, bread) with gravy?  Apart from the dumplings, the "gravy" can be several jars/cans of your favorite commercial brand.  In fact, in a case like this, commercial gravy would actually work better than homemade since it won't separate.  Of course, unlike a salad, this is something that would definitely have to be kept warm to keep the gravy from congealing.

Another possible delicious side that works well both warm or at room temp?  Roasted root vegetables.  Toss bite-size pieces of potato, carrot, onion, garlic, turnip, parsnip, etc., with extra-virgin olive oil, salt, pepper, & any herbs of choice (fresh thyme works well) on rimmed baking sheets & roast at 425 until the pieces can be pierced with a sharp knife but still have a little resistance (you don't want them to be mush).  Serve in a large bowl garnished with thyme sprigs.  I can't believe this wouldn't be a hit - plus it's inexpensive, easy, & is good at all temps.


----------



## GrillingFool

Contemplating a broccoli and cauliflower strudel thing, or a potato bacon cheese casserole.
Probably the strudel thing.... it looks more fun to try, LOLOL! And since it uses ready to bake pastry, I can probably do it! (Yeah, I am dough challenged.)


----------



## bigdaddy3k

I've followed this for a fantastic Goulash Soup. Of course I doubled the paprika as I am a paprika nut.

Austrian Goulash


----------



## Wyogal

try this site, lots of suggestions
German Food Guide - Oktoberfest


----------



## Dillbert

guerkelsalat.

mandolin handy for large qtys.

near paper thin sliced cucumbers; salt lightly; place in colander overnight to drain.

sliced onion - not much thicker than cumbers.

dressing is basically oil & vinegar - a mild evoo works; as does plain ole' vegetable oil.

I add salt pepper 
alternately celery seed / coriander seed / poppy seed.

I also like smashed/mashed anchovy - but that may not fly well with a crowd.

chill covered overnight; serve cold.

if you're going to make it and eat it immediately, salt/drain cuke slices can be omitted - but for later service, it is essential - otherwise cuke slices go limp....


----------



## Wyogal

our German neighbors always had cucumbers and onions on the table


----------



## Constance

This recipe looks good...

RecipeSource: Hey Hey Sauerkraut Balls


----------



## jabbur

pierogis with sour cream or applesauce.  they can be found in the freezer section and cooked.


----------



## GrillingFool

Gosh, lots of neat ideas!

Maybe I'll make a couple things! hahaha

Thanks all!


----------



## Claire

This is my favorite because it is so easy and can all be made in advance!  Grill (or if it works better) fry either lots of brats, or even various different kinds of sausages.  If they are raw sausages, I steam them in a bottle of beer with an onion or three (depending on how many you are cooking for), then either grill them or let the beer cook down and add a little oil (depending on how much oil was int the brats to begin with) and brown.  Toss in a can or jar or whatever of sauerkraut.  

Fried potatoes.  

Some things are great from the can and save for some effort.  We live in an area where there are a lot of Germanic people and if you do, you can buy purple cabbage in a jar.  It isn't something I buy for myself because it is rather sweet.  

I used to make German potato salad from scratch, but at some time you realize your acquaintances don't have that great of taste buds, and I can buy canned that everyone likes just fine.  In fact, I lived in Germany as a kid, and don't think I ever, ever tasted "German" potato salad!  The German dish I most associate with Oktoberfest was something I think was called kneudel or something like that.  I think it was mashed potatoes, eggs, and maybe other ingredients, but not much, mixed and wrapped in cheesecloth, tied, and immersed in boiling water.  It was then taken out, cooled, and sliced. In fact, I didn't like it much, my sisters refused to eat it.  I tried to make it once, just for the h of it and it was OK.  But, really, that is the one dish I remember from eating at Grunwald, outside of Garmish during Oktoberfest.

Big pretzels are ideal.  You can buy them in the freezer of your grocery store and bake them for only a few minutes (I think I've nuked them with success).  If you have children coming to the party, you can tie a ribbon around them and put them over the kids' heads and let them walk around with them (Yes, we did that at the real Oktoberfest in Munchen).  

When I was a kid, the food at home was simple, because we went out during the day to watch and listen to oompah bands and folk dancers.  And yes, I did part of it on military installations, but unlike many military acquaintances, we had German friends and spent the holiday with them.  

At the Oktoberfest tents, there would be a whole OX on the spit in the corner.  How amazing is that?!  

By the way, Oktoberfest ended in October, mostly was in September.  I think my husband said it has to do with a calendar change.


----------

